# Giant haunted house



## Mastahh (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.campfear.net/giant.html

WOW..

Didnt know if this was posted before..


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

What the...?
That's the oddest thing I have ever seen.
Haha.

Mjst be pretty cool to go in though.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thats pretty wicked. WOW I love it. I wish I was closer!


----------

